# How would you manage to make 3 months of bed-stay joyful ?



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd bring the Bible, and a laptop for news, and probably do prayer warfare.

Before the three months would be up, the devil would be begging God for a miracle!


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Laf said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm going to have a surgery some time in December: 3 months of recovery, 2 months of PT. I'm trying to stay as much as possible on the internet to accommodate myself, but I can already see myself getting easily depressed.
> 
> Any tips ?


Maybe finish up any education you need, most of the stuff can be done online these days. Write something - blog, book, etc. For me doing something constructive like that would help. Reading, playing online games, PerC , catch up on TV & movies too for further distraction.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Laf said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm going to have a surgery some time in December: 3 months of recovery, 2 months of PT. I'm trying to stay as much as possible on the internet to accommodate myself, but I can already see myself getting easily depressed.
> 
> Any tips ?


Lots of booze.

Try and learn something new, like maybe a language or something. That's a good amount of time to learn. Use this as an excuse to continuously call friends or family to keep up to date. Watch stand-up comedies. Pursue a new, "quiet" hobby. Make a list of all the things you're going to do after you're mobile. Eat cheesecake. Don't eat cheesecake.



stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd install a bed into my boat, then I could go fishing from my bed on the lake & I'd hire a home nursing specialist or two.


Best advice I've ever heard. Why didn't I think of that? Wouldn't go with the asian though, I like the hispanic nurses.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

DP


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Best advice I've ever heard. Why didn't I think of that? Wouldn't go with the asian though, I like the hispanic nurses.


I like most all types, Hispanic women are great, but lately I'm developing an extra appreciation for Asian women. I think that we can appreciate both, but did you see the size needle that the Hispanic nurse is packing, damn it's as large as a turkey baster? LOL


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

@Razare I don't read the Bible but thanks for the input.
@bluekitdon I'll definitely do that.
@Bassmasterzac I'll do that too.
@Stargazing that picture, why ? I hate syringes!


----------



## Coronagirl (Oct 30, 2014)

Make sure the bed is positioned by the window. Sunlight and a view of the outside will really help.


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

Pick up some new skills e.g. Programming, Learning about Finance. 
If you really get into the idea you could e.g. Decide to dedicate a certain number of days/weeks to learning about finance and you could start visiting the relevant reddit pages and just interact with discussions around the topic. 
I know video games is a good option but personally I couldn't imagine JUST doing video games I guess I'd suggest to keep up the variety in general actually. Spend some time with video games and some time with alternate activities just to keep everything varied .
You could pick up a new language too. 
There are tons of topics to explore on youtube and other resources: audiobooks, history, tvs shows from different countries e.g. Q.I., .
You can also find some interesting podcasts to listen to, which will help you stay up to date with your favorite topics 
(I don't know how much you are into podcasts but here are some suggestions if you want to look into it:
Joe Rogan Podcast 
The Tim Ferris Show 
The Long Shot Podcast
The Art of Manliness 
The EntreLeadership Podcast 
The Art of Charm 
You are not so Smart podcast * really good topics check it out
StarTalk with Neil Degrasse Tyson 
My Brother My Brother and Me podcast 
The Church of what's happening now podcast 
The Todd Glass Show
The Bryan Callen Show
Sawbones
The Drunken Taoist Podast 
Stuff You Should Know Podcast
Stuff to Blow Your Mind 
Craft of Charisma
)
^ That list if from the set of podcasts I listen too so if you don't like anything on there just know that there's a crapload of other ones you can find for free via itunes, youtube or just google. Podcasts are pretty cool to have some talking in the background while you're playing video games or doing whatever. They're just like mini radio shows (Sorry for the winded details if you already know what podcasts are )

You could start watching foreign films or other types of movies
You could start a blog where you talk about whatever you are passionate about: e.g. new tech gadgets 
You can also waste alot of time and talk a bunch of different people on reddit. Maybe even start your own subreddit. 
You can join new forums along with Perc and interact with the community
If you have some cash to spare I'd suggest a kindle paperwhite 2, you can read books in the dark as you fall asleep and its pretty easy to find books online for free. 
You could join up with a free online course in something you're interested on a site like coursera 
Also a general point I'd like to bring attention to is no matter what strikes your passion as a hobby/topic to delve into there is always going to be some relevant community on the internet dedicated to that subject so you don't have to jump into these topics along. Reddit is a pretty good site for finding groups of people interested in niche areas. 

Another thing, if you find yourself really captivated by some subject you can write a kindle book and sell it on amazon. I don't know the details of the process but some of the books on amazon are like 50 pages or less.



My general advice is to keep doing what you are doing now and make a conscious effort to keep your spirits up. Stay busy and try to keep in contact with the things and people you are interested in. 
Good luck with your surgery, I hope everything turns out fantastic!

Also, looking up better and better methods to keep upbeat can also be an ongoing habit/hobby during your recovery as well.

Taking a second look at what you're saying about getting depressed, I know I've been saying reddit alot but I really would suggest looking into reddit and finding some cool subreddits. People on good subreddits like r/GetMotivated are pretty nice and its comforting to talk you're issues out with others sometimes (I'm saying this based on personal experience). Do as best you can to stay in contact with others and just, like I said earlier keep occupied. Me, personally I'm most likely to get depressed when I'm just sitting around with nothing to do and I'm just overthinking things. There's alot of cool stuff on the internet and if the stuff on here isn't enough check out r/AskReddit and chances are someone has asked the same question on that page or some other subreddit or you can just ask them yourselves.


----------



## rodrigozzi (Nov 30, 2014)

Audiobooks is a nice tip too while recovering since reading a books may make you feel uncomfortable with your arms.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

drop some cid and enjoy the trip
what kind of surgery?
will you be able to move about
I put a chainsaw through my knee 20+ years ago and wore a hard cast on my entire leg 
out of sheer boredom would still manage to walk 2 miles a day, is this a option for you?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Laf said:


> No, unfortunately.


Get a cat. Then complain when they don't want anything to do with you. :tongue:


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

Normally I read a lot of books. It helps to pass the time quickly. I don't know if you have a kindle or not but I'm always either reading or writing.


----------



## BluIon (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm rt there w you w the mental stuff. Congrats on being able to put it out of your mind enough to give aid to another  I know its harder for us to. Thanks for the suggestions these will help me too


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

I know! Sleep. I love to sleep. It's the best activity ever! :happy:
Otherwise maybe you can try to learn a new language or watch some tv series.


----------



## MoonStruck (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, seeing you are on a personality website, it seems you like personality theory. I would recommend researching the roots of MBTI/Enneagram and other theories. Read Jung, for instance. Three months is not too much time, I bet you could read all his books if you put your mind to it. 

You could even post summaries of your readings on this website


----------



## Polemic (May 22, 2013)

I came in to suggest a steady supply of blowjobs, and I'm proud to see I wasn't the only one thinking along this same vein.

But yeah, aside from that most of the obvious suggestions are good. Audiobooks for sure (if you need a source and don't mind torrenting pm me). Movies/shows, tinychat/online chatrooms, mmos, program, art, write, just anything you can do that captivates your attention fully and blots out reality temporarily. Smoqueed, psychedelics, meditate, fly a remote controlled drone and spy on your neighbors.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Marathon Grey's Anatomy, Scrubs, E.R., and then give your nurses a really hard time.


----------



## Joestar (May 12, 2014)

Grab the PPSSPP app(psp emulator) for your android smartphone, load tons of games you'd like on it. Or if you already own a Playstation Portable, bring that... and many many games.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Laf said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm going to have a surgery some time in December: 3 months of recovery, 2 months of PT. I'm trying to stay as much as possible on the internet to accommodate myself, but I can already see myself getting easily depressed.
> 
> Any tips ?



Books, Movies, video games?


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Polemic said:


> I came in to suggest a steady supply of blowjobs, and I'm proud to see I wasn't the only one thinking along this same vein.


Oh my... I would like to, but I'm not as suave as ENTP's to get 'em girls :laughing:


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

And to the rest, really thank you for the suggestions. One would think that these are obvious to figure out, but it's not.


----------

